# What time is your tiel's "moody time?"



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Cleo's is in the morning. Definitely.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

At bedtime


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

You mean when they get Diva Disease? LOL Bedtime, but only when I start trying to herd them back into their cages for night-night. Johnny will fly and fly and fly around in circles trying to keep from going to bed.


----------



## athingforjaz (May 5, 2011)

Lucy gets really cranky from 2 until about 5. It's like she wakes up happy, then remembers exactly around 2 every day that she hates me.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

athingforjaz said:


> Lucy gets really cranky from 2 until about 5. It's like she wakes up happy, then remembers exactly around 2 every day that she hates me.


So funny! At least you get a few happy hours occasionally. 



Siobhan said:


> You mean when they get Diva Disease? LOL Bedtime, but only when I start trying to herd them back into their cages for night-night. Johnny will fly and fly and fly around in circles trying to keep from going to bed.



Diva Disease would be the perfect description! LOL!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My two get cranky if they don't get put to bed on time. They will even try and put themselves to bed in their day cage - and then when we go to put them to their night time cage they hiss and carry on. Even Erin hisses, and she's normally the sweetest little thing.
They love their sleep. They're quite happy to be left in their night cage until about 9am, but come 6pm and they start getting grumpy.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Belinda said:


> My two get cranky if they don't get put to bed on time. They will even try and put themselves to bed in their day cage - and then when we go to put them to their night time cage they hiss and carry on. Even Erin hisses, and she's normally the sweetest little thing.
> They love their sleep. They're quite happy to be left in their night cage until about 9am, but come 6pm and they start getting grumpy.


I think most tiels are like this. I think they like a fairly normal and set schedule of sleep time and awake time and when that is distrubed they get a little moody.

So at night and in the morning Louise is pretty moody.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

when it gets late (most nights i fall asleep on the couch) and be woken up to a crazy screaming bird (this is around 11) i forget sometimes that he must be on a schedule or he gets cranky to cover his cage so he can sleep...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My three aren't too worried, they usually don't start complaining till around 10-11pm, but my parents have six and as soon as it hits like 5-6 in the afternoon they scream incessantly until they get their blankies on... Then they start up again around 4-5am to get uncovered


----------

